# A few more show wins! - link added for pictures



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Whew! Long drive yesterday all the way to NJ for the Mini Mania goat show. Stacey and I got to show together and we had lots of fun despite the heat!

In the first show Phoenix Rising GlitterInTheAir won Grand Champion Junior Doe!! I didn't even realize it until Stacey told me to move her so she could pull Zenyatta up in the line up!! I Still Can't Believe she won! :leap: Then Zenyatta got second to glitter and in the next show got first in her class.

Deviant Seven got a 1st and 4th. Sensation got two 1st's. I am so thrilled with her. Both Judges really liked Sensation and wanted to make her reserve but she just doesn't have the age and maturity yet. Then Cloudy got two 1st places and Senior Reserve Grand Champion Doe and Best udder.  :wahoo: :stars: 

I am SOOOO happy with my girls. Stacey did awesome as well, all her girls looked really nice. Sweet Pea was second to Cloudy, but I'm sure had she been being judged against the ADGA score card and not the AGS that she would have beat Cloudy.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

Congrats on the placements!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

WOOT! How fun is that? Congrats -- and expecting PICTURES!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

Congrats on the placings! :stars: So love hearing the showing news. :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

pictures when I feel up to it


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

Yep Stacey is holding the pics hostage.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

hey! at least I made sure you got pictures or there would be NONE

I was very insistent on making sure you got pictures be happy


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

 CONGRATS!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

ok Im feeling like 100times better now that I slept so I will work on pictures maybe today. I have quite a few of her gorgeous does!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

CONGRATULATIONS to both of you!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: A few more show wins!*

ok sorry guys there are so many pictures I cant post them individually -- check them out here http://s320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... at%20show/


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful super sharp pics! :thumbup: :shades:


----------

